# Anybody Out There?!? Female 24 Seeking Friendship in Al Ain



## Missy21 (Sep 8, 2009)

Of all the places to settle, I settled in Al Ain. It's a beautiful city, quiet, and traditional... but hell if I can find some young people to hang out with!

I'm looking for friendship with young expats. Hanging out, movies, coffee shops, ventures into the 'big cities,' doesn't matter ... I'm game! 

I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

I assume that you do not refer to just people staying at Al Ain. Lot of young crowd here i assume so should not be a problem. I am 27/M and staying in Bur Dubai. Drop me a line when you are free.


----------



## DXB971 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Missy,

I'm a Canadian expat in Dubai, originally from Toronto (Go Leafs Go!) Whereabouts in Canada r u from? Let me know if you'd like to hang out 



Missy21 said:


> Of all the places to settle, I settled in Al Ain. It's a beautiful city, quiet, and traditional... but hell if I can find some young people to hang out with!
> 
> I'm looking for friendship with young expats. Hanging out, movies, coffee shops, ventures into the 'big cities,' doesn't matter ... I'm game!
> 
> I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## Missy21 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm from that great prairie province of Saskatchewan. 

What are you doing in Dubai?


----------



## legs (Sep 9, 2009)

Missy21 said:


> Of all the places to settle, I settled in Al Ain. It's a beautiful city, quiet, and traditional... but hell if I can find some young people to hang out with!
> 
> I'm looking for friendship with young expats. Hanging out, movies, coffee shops, ventures into the 'big cities,' doesn't matter ... I'm game!
> 
> I look forward to meeting you!


hi missy, im a filipino working in Tawam communication|IT dept. Not that young though but i still look young and have lots of cirle of friends as well. Maybe I can invite, refer to you some hangouts, gigs etc that will keep you sane.. where do you work here?


----------



## DXB971 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Missy,

I'm in the marketing field, what about u?

I've recently got a new job offer and I'm currently waiting for my new employment visa to be processed so I got a lot of free time if you'd like to hang out. I've never been to Al Ain but I can imagine how quiet it is  

By the way, it would be best to talk by PM (private message) but I believe u need to have at least 5 posts to be eligible to receive/send PMs.

Cheers




Missy21 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm from that great prairie province of Saskatchewan.
> 
> What are you doing in Dubai?


----------



## Missy21 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey Legs,

I'd appreciate some help in knowing what's going on in Al Ain! 

I'm an English Teacher at one of the private schools in town. Sounds like a perfect place to meet people, BUT alas, I am the only Westerner there... 

It's been a great experience in terms of being immersed in the Arab culture, but not so great for meeting people, as most of the teachers are much older than me, married, with kids...


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

A/S/L... !! Wanna Cyber ?!?!?! Sorry, really couldn't resist with that thread title  

In Dubai myself but I am sure you'll find a few people on here from Al Ain to hang out with.


----------



## Missy21 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks ComS... yeah I totally figured that was a sketchy thread line... but I didn't know what else to put!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Missy21, i love your naivety!

In Al Ain, the places to go are the Intercontinental, The Hilton and, surprisingly enough, the park where the ducks are at the bottom of Jebel Hafeet!


----------



## Missy21 (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been to all those places Andy, on more than one occasion.... but no luck!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Missy21 said:


> I've been to all those places Andy, on more than one occasion.... but no luck!


well you never text me......


----------



## Kass204 (Oct 1, 2009)

*23 american in Al Ain*

Hey missy , 

You can call me Kass, Im Arab American born and raised in Detroit,MI. I moved to Dubai 2 years back and now recently relocated to in Al Ain. It would be fun to meet for a coffe and chat at Al Jimi Mall, I dont know really Know that many people in Al Ain either most my friends iv made are in Dubai. If you have Msn or yahoo You could add me on both my SN is [email protected]


----------



## newoldguy (Oct 2, 2009)

You need some lateral thinking here, I suspect. If you join wrinklies' clubs you might not normally consider, such as the choir (Sundays, 7:30 at Al Ain English Speaking School) and the Natural History Group -enhg.org- ENHG for walks and talks, you will meet _some _like-mindeds, even though the average age there is more than twice yours. I've never gone out with the Hash, but they seem to be very determined partiers. 
As mentioned already, the Hilton and Intercontinental are the liveliest bars. Myself, I don't like the Rotana, but it does seem to be trying very hard, and their 'Moodz' nightclub might be worth checking; And look in at the Rugby Club. 
Al ain expats is a dedicated Yahoo Group forum, mostly dealing with where to find dentists or whatever but social events do get announced there. Look at their archive. 
Finally, most westerners here join one of the Hotel clubs, usually the Hilton or the Intercontinental. You get a safe pool-side atmosphere and a chance to chat with anyone who looks empathetic. 
Tried to provide addresses for the groups I mentioned, but the system won't let me, but I'm sure you'll get them by Googling. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Missy21 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey Kass,

For some reason, I feel like I already wrote you... so I'm going to feel pretty dumb if I already responded to you!! Anyway, it would be great to meet up for a coffee or something.


----------

